# Know anything about old meat slicers?



## crmelectrical (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought a old looking, but very functional Globe meat slicer. The model is A-8403 F-50. Im pretty sure i got it for a steal after looking at similar slicers on ebay, but really have no clue what it is actually worth. If anyone could help me out with any information at all it would be greatly appreciated. Particularly i would like to know how old it is (just for curiositys sake) and if there is anywhere that sells replacement parts online. Ill try and get some pictures up when i can. Thanks ahead of time for the help, and thank you to everyone who keeps this site going. Its been great finding a site with so many others with similiar interests!


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.onesharpstore.com/page/page/1736798.htm
http://www.globeequipment.com/Vendor...FQtL5wodHTy5AA
http://www.3wire.com/webstore/Parts/...FaVH5wodqlslDg

I dunno, maybe there is something in these, if not, maybe there is a "Contact us" link (I didn't look thouroughly) then you could email or call them.

Good Luck.


----------



## crmelectrical (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help! Ive been having a hell of a time finding anything out about this slicer. It is fully functional and really needs nothing but a good cleaning , but id still like to know a little bit about it. Ive been trying to contact multiple sites but as it is the weekend im fairly sure i wont get any responses till a buisness day. Thanks again!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it black with white enamel, er stainless?

I got two very old, (late 40's) globes that I love!  Great machine, does a fine job a slicin but wight a ton!


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an old Globe model 500. Are you sure its a 50? I can't seem to find any info on that model. Maybe you could take some pictures?
Dennis


----------



## crmelectrical (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys, i finally got some pictures of my slicer. I made a mistake though on asking about the model number that i did. The model number i had was just the model of the motor attached to the slicer. I have it pretty cleaned up and all lubed up. It runs like a champ! Im still looking for any info on it, so i hope the pictures help! Thanks again for all the help and the great site!


----------



## crmelectrical (Mar 30, 2010)

i dont think my pictures loaded


----------



## smokinjoeh (Mar 30, 2010)

You will see them in most deli's.I used one for years,great quality.I know they make manual and auto slice,depending on your needs and what you're willing to spend.


----------



## crmelectrical (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, finally after much research, I've found all the info on my new(old) slicer. It is a Globe model #150, made from 1950 till 1962. It took some time and was able to narrow down the search from the info on the motor serial plate and went from there. The restoration is 50% complete and boy does it look good already. Before and after pictures will be coming soon. Thanks again for all your help. Hope everyone has a great weekend, weathers supposed to be great were i am.


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would really like to see your globe? I have a Globe 500, that I got for about $150.00. Took all day to clean it up. But now as soon as I use I clean it up.


----------



## mccrobiem (Jan 31, 2015)

I just bought an old Globe 285 slicer.  It is definitely in need of a GOOD cleaning - but is very functional.  Where did you end up finding your information ?  I would love to get an owners manual and parts listing.


----------



## mccrobiem (Jan 31, 2015)

I just bought an old Globe 285 slicer.  It is definitely in need of a GOOD cleaning - but is very functional.  Where did you end up finding your information ?  I would love to get an owners manual and parts listing.


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2015)

mccrobiem said:


> I just bought an old Globe 285 slicer.  It is definitely in need of a GOOD cleaning - but is very functional.  Where did you end up finding your information ?  I would love to get an owners manual and parts listing.


mc try this

https://www.google.com/search?q=Glo...fficial&channel=rcs&q=Globe+285+slicer+manual


----------



## mccrobiem (Jan 31, 2015)

thanks - i have done some "googleing" and Yahooing as well.  Lots of parts available, but i have not had any success finding an owners manual or parts listing, or tracking down the age of the slicer.  I have an e-mail in to Globe as well.


----------



## timothy hubbard (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a globe 150 meat slicer. I have all ready to go but would like to know what kind of oil to put in the oil caps for the motor bearings and how much to put in . Is mineral oil ok to use?


----------



## breeze (May 11, 2016)

I have a old globe slicer and I talked with a butcher at a meat market that has been around forever and he told me to put 3 or 4 drops of mineral oil in each of the 2 oil holes on the motor. I also spoke with a guy at a restaurant supply store and he said the same thing. I bought the mineral oil at another restaurant supply/knife sharpening store. It was in a 1 quart spray bottle and cost 12.00. I sliced up 60lbs or corned beef on St. Patrick's day and the thing worked like a charm.


----------

